# Does anyone know which classical painting this is?



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2012)

Am presuming by the visual references to classical architecture that it's a classical piece - but what is the painting, and by which painter, used behind the text? Does anyone know?

http://www.chroniclesofempire.net/g...ncient_history_resources_chroniclesheader.gif


----------



## The Judge (Jul 12, 2012)

If it is classical and not something modern devised for the site/book, I wonder if it might be part of a picture of Lot fleeing Sodom, with the city being destroyed in the background.  I've had a quick google, though, and can't find anything comparable, nor for the destruction of Troy.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 12, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm much mistaken, Brian, but isn't that your site? So, er, don't you know where you got it?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2012)

I picked it up from a Google Images search _years _ago. I can't remember what the painting was, but I'm curious to find out what it is.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, Brian! It's a painting called "The Siege and Destruction of Jerusalem", done by David Roberts in 1850.

Hope this helps! 

Edit:


Aha! here: http://www.preteristarchive.com/ARTchive/Exhibits/1850_roberts_destruction-jerusalem.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 19, 2012)

Brilliant! Cheers for that!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 19, 2012)

Good hunting, Leisha.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 20, 2012)

Thx.  I was really curious about that.  
I just hates me  mystery.


----------

